# SEXUAL SOUL TIES PRAYER



## Iammoney (Jul 5, 2006)

Soul Ties Prayer

There is a spiritual tie created by any act of sexual contact, whether willing or unwilling. The two become one flesh, whether inside or outside of marriage (Gen. 2:24, 1Cor. 6:15-17) The practical spiritual effect of this is that any spiritual bondage of the person with whom you have had sex seeps into you, and makes your spiritual walk much more difficult. This DOES NOT affect your salvation, but it can make living a life free of sin and full of victory in Jesus much more difficult. It also means that any demonic oppression any of your former sexual partners may suffer from can transfer to you. Additionally, condoms do not stop demons!
Thankfully, a simple prayer is all that it takes to cut those ties forever. If you are a Born Again, regenerated believer in Yah'shua the Messiah (Jesus Christ), YOU have the authority to do this simply by praying this prayer (or something similar) to Him and asking Him to deal with this:

"Abba Father, in Yah'shua's (Jesus') name, I humbly ask you to forgive me and cleanse me of the sin of fornication. I acknowledge it as sin and ask you to help me forsake in completely. I thank you for your forgiveness, in Yah'shua's name. Amen.

"Abba Father, I come before your throne of grace boldly, and covered in the shed blood of your Son. In Yah'shua's mighty name, I ask you to cut any and all ungodly soul ties between myself and anyone else [say NAME or NAMES if appropriate and remembered] created by sexual acts or any other relationship, known or unknown, remembered or forgotten. Please Abba Father, take the Sword of the Holy Spirit and separate my human spirit with the human spirits of anyone with whom I have ungodly sexual contact. In Yah'shua's name, I ask You to cleanse those ties by the blood of Yah'shua of any possible access through which Satan can trouble me or my family.

"By the authority of the name of the Lord Yah'shua the Messiah, I break the power of any and all covenants, contracts, dedications or commissions made over me [or my children, if any]. In the name of Yah'shua the Messian, my Master, I now command any and all demons which may have come into me by ungodly soul ties or any other sin to leave me at once, never to return. I bind you all together as one, and I weaken you with the Blood of Calvary. I command you to go where the Lord Yah'shua the Messiah tells you to go by the voice of His Holy Spirit.

"Abba Father, in Yah'shua's mighty name, I ask you to shut any doorways of demonic access opened into my life by ungodly soul ties or any other sort of sexual sin, and I ask you to seal those doorways forever with the Blood of the Lamb, shed on the cross of Calvary. I thank you for doing this, in Yah'shua's name, Amen.


----------



## charmingt (Jul 5, 2006)

This is excellent.


----------



## phynestone (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 5, 2006)

THANKS! Excellent Prayer!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2006)

This is also excellent to pray over our husbands.  The truth, as wives, we have reign over this.  

Although I am currently single, I still pray this over my future husband.  

Even if you are currently a single lady and your future husband is not 'known' to you, that does not stop his existance.  He's walking the face of this earth even now as we do. He's not coming out of the blue...  He's already here.  

Generally, our men are not going to do this for themselves (some may).  However, their practical side doesn't see the relevance...yet as women, we do!  

Even if our husbands were virgins and we were their first, at some point in theirs they have encountered sex of some manner.  At puberty, our men began having dreams with nocturnal emissions (normal function), normal erections, masturbation, let alone the constant exposure to the media . 

So pray for him, be he known to you or not, be you engaged or married for 50 plus yeare, still pray this above prayer for him, as well as other prayers to set him free.  The Holy Spirit will lead you and guide you in when and what and how to pray, to get this man of yours through his day. It's crazy out there.  So protect him in prayer over all the wiles of the enemy. 

A man is 'drawn' to the woman who prays for him.  It's a spiritual law being put into effect.  You are reaping what you are sowing.  As you sow the prayers and water them, God will give you the increase of your harvest...Your husband, set free. 

Mitcy, thank you.  I love that you posted this.  Now, I've have a whole new prayer journal to begin for me and him...  As so the rest of you pretty ladies...

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks ladies for all your posts.  i am trying to bring that man into my life because im guitly of having premartial sex.   i downloaded bits and pieces of "no more sheets" and it put me back into prospective about why i dont have a husband.  i hope that all who view this can get something out of it.


thanks again ladies


----------



## mrsv (Jul 24, 2006)

very powerful words


----------



## kitchen_tician (Jul 31, 2006)

great prayer!


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome prayer!


----------



## NoNapNique (Feb 20, 2007)

I just did a search on this...
Thank you SO much...  I am in tears right now.


----------



## shalom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Mitcy.


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 25, 2007)

ok, when  iread this i starting feeling very ligt, started sweating and feeling almost watched.

wow

thanks for this prayer


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 26, 2007)

That's a great prayer....I so needed that.  In my Sunday school class we talked about prayer and the need to be specific....especially about your requests for forgiveness of sin and those hidden sins.  We so often lump everything together ("Lord forgive me for all my sins")...I believe it's good to itemize when you can and truly take stock of where you are and responsibility for what you've done.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Mar 26, 2007)

I receive this prayer in the name of Jesus.
Amen and Amen.

THANK YOU! I needed that.


----------



## kennypoo315 (Jul 6, 2007)

I know this is old but I had to say thank you.  This is what i needed right now.  Hopefully bumping it will lead others who need it right now to find it, too.  Thank you again.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 6, 2007)

jwhitley6 said:
			
		

> That's a great prayer....I so needed that.  In my Sunday school class we talked about prayer and the need to be specific....especially about your requests for forgiveness of sin and those hidden sins.  *We so often lump everything together ("Lord forgive me for all my sins")...I believe it's good to itemize when you can and truly take stock of where you are and responsibility for what you've done.*



I was thinking about this the other day. I find that when I do this, I begin to dwell on the specific sin right in the middle of prayer and then I get thrown off with guilt. Not giving up though...


----------



## gabby1 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for this wonderful  prayer


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Jul 7, 2007)

I needed this, thanks.


----------



## missvi (Jul 7, 2007)

Amen and Amen
great prayer


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 23, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for this, sis.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 23, 2008)

mitcy said:


> Soul Ties Prayer
> 
> There is a spiritual tie created by any act of sexual contact, whether willing or unwilling. The two become one flesh, whether inside or outside of marriage (Gen. 2:24, 1Cor. 6:15-17) The practical spiritual effect of this is that any spiritual bondage of the person with whom you have had sex seeps into you, and makes your spiritual walk much more difficult. This DOES NOT affect your salvation, but it can make living a life free of sin and full of victory in Jesus much more difficult. It also means that any demonic oppression any of your former sexual partners may suffer from can transfer to you. Additionally, condoms do not stop demons!
> Thankfully, a simple prayer is all that it takes to cut those ties forever. If you are a Born Again, regenerated believer in Yah'shua the Messiah (Jesus Christ), YOU have the authority to do this simply by praying this prayer (or something similar) to Him and asking Him to deal with this:
> ...


 

*Just wanted to add, that they really are like, tied on to the person in the spiritual realm.  *

*It is other strongholds people have too that are like ties in their life.  If you have problems with other areas in your life, you need to pray to God for release of this too and sincerely have a desire to walk in a holy manner.*

*Please, do not play around with this because Jesus said that when one evil spirit leaves, he roams around looking for another home and then says, let me go back to the home I left. When the home is found clean and swept he brings back seven other spirits stronger than himself and the person is worse off than they began.*


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 23, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> ok, when iread this i starting feeling very ligt, started sweating and feeling almost watched.
> 
> wow
> 
> thanks for this prayer


 

I will be praying for you girl.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 23, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> This is also excellent to pray over our husbands. The truth, as wives, we have reign over this.
> 
> Although I am currently single, I still pray this over my future husband.
> 
> ...


 

Hey, I already pray for my future husband. That God keeps him walking down the straight and narrow path and that God's will is being done in his life.


----------



## glam- (Jun 11, 2008)

This is excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, I really needed this.  I had been wondering how or what to do to break these types of soul ties.  God bless you for posting this.


----------



## Kiadodie (Jun 11, 2008)

mitcy said:


> thanks ladies for all your posts. *i am trying to bring that man into my life because im guitly of having premartial sex.* i downloaded bits and pieces of "no more sheets" and it put me back into prospective about why i dont have a husband. i hope that all who view this can get something out of it.
> 
> 
> thanks again ladies


 
Me too Mitcy..to the bolded.  Thanks for the prayers. I just printed it out.


----------



## Iammoney (Jun 11, 2008)

wow im surprised people are still looking this up


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2008)

HoneyLemonDrop said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. I find that when I do this, I begin to dwell on the specific sin right in the middle of prayer and then I get thrown off with guilt. Not giving up though...



this is so true for me.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

RIGHT ON TIME!

more than words could ever express!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you for this...this is so powerful. A recent situation kinda has me feeling like i'm going backwards in my spirituality. I really needed this today.


----------



## Zuhus (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 25, 2008)

//////////////


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank You, I needed this! In Jesus NAme I pray AMEN!


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 25, 2008)

This is so funny. The other night I was looking online for something similar. Lately, I've been thinking of my past recent sexual partner/kinda boyfriend a lot....alotalot, and he's been making appearances in my dreams. 

It's not even all sexual thoughts, I've just been having a hard time completely releasing his essence from me.

It made me think of the Michelle hammond book I read where she mentioned soul ties, and it's crazy how a connection can be made through your Spirit (and crazy how frequent casual sex is nowadays, myself included in the past), and that you really have to pray to be released from such a connection.

I'm rambling, but thank you for posting/bumping this!


----------



## rayness (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I have been lurking around here for a couple of years but did not join.  I belong to several hair forums and I am a nurse and belong to some nursing forums too.  I said to myself that you belong to way to many forums enough is enough.  But I love the Christianity forum here and view it almost everyday.  But when I saw this thread I decided to go ahead and join.  

I was struggling with soul ties for a while.  I would try to pray to break them but it seemed like I could never get the prayer to come out of my mouth.  I have been through deliverance and finally most were broken but I messed up again and this last one I WAS struggling with.  He had some items here and I finally mailed them off earlier today.  I lurk on here just now and see this prayer.  So I said this prayer and I can really feel things changing.  I felt a great relief when I did this both mailing off his things and seeing the wonderful prayer.  I feel like God is going to really start working in my life.  He has already but I feel like my faith has been restored.  Today has been a good day and I am glad I finally joined after lurking for 2 years.  I love the Christian forum here because it is not like other "Christian" forums on other websites.


----------



## cocochanty (Nov 25, 2008)

God is able to do anything. Glory to the Lamb of God!! I want to post this same prayer on my blog is this ok?


----------



## msa (Nov 25, 2008)

oooo thank you mitcy. this prayer is just right on time for me. 

ot: it's so interesting to me that the name yah'shua is used in this prayer. at my church we use the hebrew names for almost everything (ex:yeshua instead of jesus) including the books of the bible. do you happen to remember where you found this prayer?


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.withoneaccord.org/store/soulties.html


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for this....if I knew then what I know NOW!!!! I cry just thinking about all the mistakes I have made before coming to the Lord.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 26, 2008)

Give Glory to God His love and mercy endures forever


----------



## Shinka (Feb 12, 2009)

bumping for those who may need it.


----------



## ALWAYZL8 (May 5, 2009)

This prayer always closes the door for me on unhealthy relationships.  I'm glad it was here when I needed it.


----------



## btrflyrose (May 5, 2009)

This was awesome.

I'm glad it was bumped!  I said this prayer (all the prayers right away).  

Thank you!!


----------



## Iammoney (Mar 14, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## zenith (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank You for this thread. I have been actively prayed and breaking sexual soul ties from past relationships.

Mine was really bad, but i thank God for His faithfulness.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Apr 8, 2010)

bump bump ....


----------



## Uber (Apr 9, 2010)

ooh ty for this, I have prayed before but this one covers all arears.


----------



## Amari (Jun 26, 2010)

I felt the urge to bump this today...


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 28, 2010)

blqlady said:


> Soul Ties Prayer
> 
> There is a spiritual tie created by any act of sexual contact, whether willing or unwilling. The two become one flesh, whether inside or outside of marriage (Gen. 2:24, 1Cor. 6:15-17) The practical spiritual effect of this is that any spiritual bondage of the person with whom you have had sex seeps into you, and makes your spiritual walk much more difficult. This DOES NOT affect your salvation, but it can make living a life free of sin and full of victory in Jesus much more difficult. It also means that any demonic oppression any of your former sexual partners may suffer from can transfer to you. Additionally, condoms do not stop demons!
> Thankfully, a simple prayer is all that it takes to cut those ties forever. If you are a Born Again, regenerated believer in Yah'shua the Messiah (Jesus Christ), YOU have the authority to do this simply by praying this prayer (or something similar) to Him and asking Him to deal with this:
> ...



I have a poem that I have written that was a song. This was an intense battle that I've had with a particular soul tie. It was messed up how it happened but here it is.  This speaks to the danger of soul ties. 



Why should I die
Bound to your soul tie
Bound to your soul lie
Bound to your soul death
I serve the Most High
I serve the  Christ
I serve the light
I serve the Rock of Ages
I lived your life
I lived your pain
I lived your selfishness 
So you could gain
The access to 
Vein of my life
The pain of my
Past ties
You wanted me to be tied
You wanted me to die
So I couldn't live life
Now you're mad I'm free
Walking to be
Stronger than thee
 Serving the Christ
Cause I
Can't be bound to your soul tie
Can't no longer die
Bound to your soul tie
Bound to your soul death

Copywright: C. Phillips
(No copying or distribution permitted without explicit permission)


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice work on that poem luthiengirlie!

I saw this prayer for the first time yesterday and incorporated into my prayer session last night and really said every word with all my heart and I actually named my exes, even men I'd never been with but had an ungodly spiritual/emotional connection too.

Today one of them called me. I haven't talked to him in almost 3 years. We were on the phone for like 2 hours. I had heard that he changed. Was even going to church. I could tell by our conversation. But by the end of the convo I was recognizing the old person I knew. Bits and pieces are still there. He mentioned seeing me and I told him I'd have to get back with him about it. I don't think I'm going to, but I know I'll hear from him again.

I feel like this is _suppose_ to be a test, the timing is really impeccable. Especially since even before I saw and said this prayer I've been recently thinking how much I'm preferring being single.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 28, 2010)

SvelteVelvet said:


> Nice work on that poem luthiengirlie!
> 
> I saw this prayer for the first time yesterday and incorporated into my prayer session last night and really said every word with all my heart and I actually named my exes, even men I'd never been with but had an ungodly spiritual/emotional connection too.
> 
> ...


* I honestly admit I'm TIRED of being single. I want to date again. I want to feel like I am a woman. Not just a 23 year old college student/friend.   I wanna be someone's GIRLFRIEND. I want to be the person they can't wait to talk to or see!!!!  But I don't wanna do things outside of His timing either. *. Sighs. Such is life


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 28, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> * I honestly admit I'm TIRED of being single. I want to date again. I want to feel like I am a woman. Not just a 23 year old college student/friend.  I wanna be someone's GIRLFRIEND. I want to be the person they can't wait to talk to or see!!!! But I don't wanna do things outside of His timing either. *. Sighs. Such is life


 
I'm so conflicted. I had the best times with this guy. I loved the way he made me feel when I was with him and things were good. Now that he's seemed to have improved in alot of areas in his life that were seriously lacking and the cause for our break up, I have to admit that I am thinking "What if.." But I've also become accustomed to being single..From our conversation we seem to be on the same page about a lot but I don't see myself taking the chance again.

I am really happy he has God in his life and is improving his life but I'm just conflicted about even seeing him and spending time with him and allowing him back in my life like that.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 28, 2010)

SvelteVelvet said:


> I'm so conflicted. I had the best times with this guy. I loved the way he made me feel when I was with him and things were good. Now that he's seemed to have improved in alot of areas in his life that were seriously lacking and the cause for our break up, I have to admit that I am thinking "What if.." But I've also become accustomed to being single..From our conversation we seem to be on the same page about a lot but I don't see myself taking the chance again.
> 
> I am really happy he has God in his life and is improving his life but I'm just conflicted about even seeing him and spending time with him and allowing him back in my life like that.



* if you feel CONFLICT about dude. Step back and search what YHWH has to say. He is not an God of confusion. I however wish I could figure where to get  STARTED  on dating again   *


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 29, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> * if you feel CONFLICT about dude. Step back and search what YHWH has to say. He is not an God of confusion. I however wish I could figure where to get STARTED on dating again   *


 
I'm definately searching for the Holy Spirit's guidance on this but the thing is I'm not confused at all. I know exactly why I'm conflicted on whether or not I want to see him. It's based on our past (the person he _was_), what could possibly be (who he _seems to be today_) and where I am in my life right now (not wanting a relationship).

The conflict lies in me more than anything and it's something I know I'd probably be feeling with ANY man at this point. Although I do feel like I'm better off single...indefinately, a big apart of me still feels like I'm meant to have a partner in life. I don't want to make any more mistakes but I don't want to harden my heart too severely either, knowhatimsayin? We're very compatible. What if he's really allowed God to shape and mold him into the man he couldn't be for me before? What if we really could have something great? On the other hand, what if he hasn't really changed? Am I really willing to find out? Should I even try to find out?

I don't even know where to begin to help you out with your quest because mentally I'm not there, I know what I would do and where I would go when I was there and it's not something I could advise for you knowing I feel I've grown out of that stage. All I can say is to seek God first.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 3, 2011)

I am studying the power of prayer this weeks and I am sooo happy to see you state this. I needed to read that. I am praying for someone right now. Its difficult and I am conflicted a little because I worry my prayer may come from a heart of selfishness and not in pure love. Though I believe my intentions are pure, the human heart is depraved. 

Needless to say, I prayed this prayer for myself and inserted all applicable names in the list. I will be doing the same for my special guy. Thank you for these prayers and this post Shimmie.



Shimmie said:


> A man is 'drawn' to the woman who prays for him. It's a spiritual law being put into effect. You are reaping what you are sowing. As you sow the prayers and water them, God will give you the increase of your harvest...Your husband, set free.
> 
> "Shimmie..."


----------



## natural in ATL (Feb 3, 2011)

This prayer is right on time - I have prayed for God to cut off my soul ties before, but I need it again.  Especially now that marriage is on the horizon for me.  I sent this prayer to my fiance as well, as we both have had premarital sex (but we are not having sex in our relationship - we continue to wait for each other and will wait until our wedding night).  

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 21, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for bumping this thread

My pastor talked to us about sexual soul ties. I felt like a fool because I didn't even know this existed.  Makes sense though since God created us to be one flesh with our partner.  Once I learned this last year the scales were removed from my eyes.  I prayed this over myself and also my husband.


----------



## lotusdream (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Elnahna (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for this prayer. I was just talking about soul ties with my god daughter. I did forward the prayer to her.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 2, 2012)

It's so difficult to deal with my past at times but I thank God for His power to heal and restore when our hearts are truly repentent.  Thank you for sharing this prayer!

You haven't seen your best days yet!!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 20, 2012)

Bumping ....


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 20, 2012)

Its interesting that someone bumped this. I said this prayer months ago when I first read it and recently an ex resurfaced and tried to come back into my life and now I know how powerful this prayer was. Before being reconciled back to God I always had a strange weakness for my exes and if they resurfaced I would always end up doing something I regretted. Well this time it was different. He addressed me by a name that would have flattered me in my sin but now as a daughter of God it disgusted me and I told him he better never address me that way again and blocked his number. A day later he inboxes me on Facebook and cursed me out in a way that I have never been cursed out before... And all I had the desire to do was pray, "Father forgive him. He knows not what he does." In the past I would have been broken into pieces by the things he said to me. This is a powerful prayer and when we allow God to rule on our lives we can experience true freedom from sexual strongholds.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 22, 2012)

*Those that are believing God for a husband*, I am with you and as @Shimmie said, you can pray for your mate in advance. God told me 4 years in advance I would be married and told me to prepare,as He prepared many women of the Bible before marriage. Not only did I become celibate but out of this celibacy and releasing my past partners that I fornicated with, I was able to know without a shadow of a doubt; who my REAL husband was because the Lord confirmed God's promise for my husband in my spirit. Nothing and no one could infiltrate that fortess. I surrendered to the Lord every area of my life concerning me being married. Had I not prayed and became celibate according to God's Word concerning my husband, I would probably still be in a rut and _getting _nowhere fast and lying to myself as a fornicating Christian_(and I will not lie, if God got a hold of my hot behind; He can help ANYONE. I was borderline sex addicted many years ago)_...God bless you all


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 22, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Its interesting that someone bumped this. I said this prayer months ago when I first read it and recently an ex resurfaced and tried to come back into my life and now I know how powerful this prayer was. Before being reconciled back to God I always had a strange weakness for my exes and if they resurfaced I would always end up doing something I regretted. Well this time it was different. He addressed me by a name that would have flattered me in my sin but now as a daughter of God it disgusted me and I told him he better never address me that way again and blocked his number. A day later he inboxes me on Facebook and cursed me out in a way that I have never been cursed out before... And all I had the desire to do was pray, "Father forgive him. He knows not what he does." In the past I would have been broken into pieces by the things he said to me. This is a powerful prayer and when we allow God to rule on our lives we can experience true freedom from sexual strongholds.





Successfulmiss said:


> *Those that are believing God for a husband*, I am with you and as @Shimmie said, you can pray for your mate in advance. God told me 4 years in advance I would be married and told me to prepare,as He prepared many women of the Bible before marriage. Not only did I become celibate but out of this celibacy and releasing my past partners that I fornicated with, I was able to know without a shadow of a doubt; who my REAL husband was because the Lord confirmed God's promise for my husband in my spirit. Nothing and no one could infiltrate that fortess. I surrendered to the Lord every area of my life concerning me being married. Had I not prayed and became celibate according to God's Word concerning my husband, I would probably still be in a rut and _getting _nowhere fast and lying to myself as a fornicating Christian_(and I will not lie, if God got a hold of my hot behind; He can help ANYONE. I was borderline sex addicted many years ago)_...God bless you all




Amen to both.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 22, 2012)

*Just praising the Father *! 
Stay faithful & joyous until your Boaz comes


----------



## tinkat (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a old thread but seen at a perfect time! Thanks.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tinkat (Jun 23, 2012)

@sucessfulmiss

Your post really resonated with me. I have been celibate for nine months and decided last week to be celibate until marriage instead of monogamy. I feel like by doing so it is bringing me closer to myself, god, my future husband, and my purpose. I can honestly feel it.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 23, 2012)

@tinkat your so welcome! I am glad my decision on allowing the Lord to really take over my life in EVERY area. It made my life so much easier! *Just to have His guidance is such a priviledge and honor!*

Not trying to derail the thread but I just want you ladies to know YOU CAN BE VICTORIOUS OVER FORNICATION and bless yourself and others with living right. Fornication also goes with female on female also. So many people get so caught up on a "boo thang" they never take time to find out who they are and becoming a whole person before building a godly marriage because they are wrapped up in someone else and those soul ties. God bless you all!


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bumping..............


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this.
I've been thanking God for my FH and praying for him daily for last few weeks. This thread is just confirmation that I'm on the right track. I'm going to start saying this prayer over the both of us from now on. Thanks again!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 29, 2012)

Is it normal for exes to pop back up? I've been praying for my FH & saying the soul ties prayer daily, now my ex is emailing me saying he wants to spend the rest of his life with me.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 30, 2012)

AyannaDivine said:


> Is it normal for exes to pop back up? I've been praying for my FH & saying the soul ties prayer daily, now my ex is emailing me saying he wants to spend the rest of his life with me.



AyannaDivine:  Yes, it is normal and not always a good thing.  A lot of times, exes are exes for a reason and their popping up is just a distraction. 

*I encourage you to pray to the Lord for wisdom and discernment concerning your ex.*  He will let you know whether to receive him back into your life as a FH or not.  It may help to fast as well.

God Bless!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 30, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> AyannaDivine:  Yes, it is normal and not always a good thing.  A lot of times, exes are exes for a reason and their popping up is just a distraction.
> 
> *I encourage you to pray to the Lord for wisdom and discernment concerning your ex.*  He will let you know whether to receive him back into your life as a FH or not.  It may help to fast as well.
> 
> God Bless!



Thank you. I'm starting a 21 day Daniel fast soon but may end up doing a few days of complete fasting for clarity on this issue. I don't think he's my FH but that soul tie is still strong.


----------



## auparavant (Dec 31, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but I just want you ladies to know YOU CAN BE VICTORIOUS OVER FORNICATION and bless yourself and others with living right. Fornication also goes with female on female also. So many people get so caught up on a "boo thang" they never take time to find out who they are and becoming a whole person before building a godly marriage because they are wrapped up in someone else and those soul ties. God bless you all!











What is a "boo thang?"  Do you mean spending more time with friends than developing a stronger relationship with G-d?


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you share any tips on how to prepare for marriage? I want to do the same thing and I ordered a bible study guide so that I can apply the bible in my daily life more. Any other tips?



Successfulmiss said:


> *Those that are believing God for a husband*, I am with you and as @Shimmie said, you can pray for your mate in advance. God told me 4 years in advance I would be married and told me to prepare,as He prepared many women of the Bible before marriage. Not only did I become celibate but out of this celibacy and releasing my past partners that I fornicated with, I was able to know without a shadow of a doubt; who my REAL husband was because the Lord confirmed God's promise for my husband in my spirit. Nothing and no one could infiltrate that fortess. I surrendered to the Lord every area of my life concerning me being married. Had I not prayed and became celibate according to God's Word concerning my husband, I would probably still be in a rut and _getting _nowhere fast and lying to myself as a fornicating Christian_(and I will not lie, if God got a hold of my hot behind; He can help ANYONE. I was borderline sex addicted many years ago)_...God bless you all


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 2, 2013)

BlackHairDiva said:


> Can you share any tips on how to prepare for marriage? I want to do the same thing and I ordered a bible study guide so that I can apply the bible in my daily life more. Any other tips?



God spent years preparing me for my husband. He led me to Christian books regarding marriage, submission, and how to pray as a wife and mother. I spent time in prayer and I had a few trusted female friends (2 married and 1 single) who prayed in agreement with me. I also sought the counsel of my pastor(s). I spent time searching the scriptures. I have always loved all things "domestic", but I also spent my time of waiting brushing up on these skills. God placed it on my heart to purchase kitchen appliances and even my wedding veil before I was even engaged.

Preparation gave me something positive to do while waiting and praying. It was my act of faith to show God that I believed He'd answer. And yes, there were times that the waiting was really hard. It was at those times that my prayer partners would stand in the gap for me. I have now been happily married for nine years.  

My suggestion would be to pray and ask God how He wants you to prepare. He'll be faithful to show you.


----------



## stephluv (Feb 11, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> God spent years preparing me for my husband. *He led me to Christian books regarding marriage, submission, and how to pray as a wife and mother.* I spent time in prayer and I had a few trusted female friends (2 married and 1 single) who prayed in agreement with me. I also sought the counsel of my pastor(s). I spent time searching the scriptures. I have always loved all things "domestic", but I also spent my time of waiting brushing up on these skills. God placed it on my heart to purchase kitchen appliances and even my wedding veil before I was even engaged.
> 
> *Preparation gave me something positive to do while waiting and praying. It was my act of faith to show God that I believed He'd answer. And yes, there were times that the waiting was really hard. It was at those times that my prayer partners would stand in the gap for me. I have now been happily married for nine years. *
> 
> My suggestion would be to pray and ask God how He wants you to prepare. He'll be faithful to show you.


 
Blackpearl1993- Thank you for your post...i've been reading more Christian books but I still need a Bible Study guide...and i've been having the urge to become more domestic but its been tough  I've even prayed to God to show me classes I can take so please pray for me ladies I'm trying and even tho I dont look masculine I do carry that vibe with me


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Feb 11, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Blackpearl1993- Thank you for your post...i've been reading more Christian books but I still need a Bible Study guide...and i've been having the urge to become more domestic but its been tough  I've even prayed to God to show me classes I can take so please pray for me ladies I'm trying and even tho I dont look masculine I do carry that vibe with me



Stephluv...

Start inviting friends and family over for dinner, brunch, etc. It will give you the opportunity to practice your domestic skills with people you know and trust. There are so many good recipes online that you can sample all types of cuisine. The magazine Real Simple has all types of household tips, and it's fun to read. Try studying Proverbs 31. I have read it more times than I can count and I still learn something new every time.


----------



## futureapl (Nov 6, 2015)

Bump....


----------



## Divine. (Nov 6, 2015)

futureapl said:


> Bump....



Girl you bumped this right on time! God just revealed this area to me and I am thankful those chains are broken. Here are some videos that helped me:


----------



## futureapl (Nov 8, 2015)

Breaking sexual soul ties is something I briefly remember my church discussing several years ago. I stored it in the back of my mind and completely forgot about it. I was in an unhealthy relationship on and off from 2010 to 2012. Every time I would leave this guy somehow within a couple of weeks we were back together. I don't know what it was but by the time I turned 25 I realized that our relationship was based on sex. Even though it has been almost three years since we broke up he constantly tries to re enter my life. As a matter of fact he sent me a text after several months of leaving me alone the day that I discovered this thread. I have no desire to revisit this relationship. I know that he is not the one that God wants for me.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 23, 2015)

If anyone is still interested in reading more about soul ties, this woman that went to my church just wrote a book     

http://www.amazon.com/Entangled-Ash...14097&sr=8-1&keywords=Entangled+Ashley+Townes

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/entangled-mph-ches-ashley-townes/1122629917?ean=9781478756248


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Yasssss for this thread! You ladies are awesome! I need to be reminded to print this out.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bumping to help someone get free from soul ties.


----------

